# Kramer Meiji by Zwilling review



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

So I bought this a couple of weeks ago (used) and it arrived as dull as a turd. After putting my edge on it I can attest to it being one of the best production knife I've ever owned. Friday I processed leeks, onions and garlic as well as some potato, foie gras and a chicken liver for knish filling. Saturday I shredded three cabbages for Ratner's cabbage soup along with some side things all with this one knife. After all the board contact it still cut a round slice out of a paper. This is basically AEB-L steel and the heat treat is spot on. Takes a great edge and holds it well - no kidding I put this through what would be a whole shift and it's still shaving sharp.

At 10" I find the tip a little high still and am seriously considering spending an after noon grinding it down to 240mm. It's a tall blade, but lowering the tip will make it less worksome to use if that makes sense. At 66 my wrists don't contort like they used to. If I lay my Forgecrafts, or Hiromotos over it and trace that profile it's a perfect match at 240mm on the edge. The top I'll have to be creative on, but nothing too drastic I like the sweeping down curve of the Horomotos I have. [Master Nagao is a genius when it comes to working knives - too bad he had no apprentices when he retired.]


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It's got what looks to be more than 50% flat. The tip is higher than many gyutos, but doesn't look worth any bother. I personally can't see any improving for the shortening, unless you really want the point closer to the handle.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Heres my 240mm Hiromoto - you can see what I'm talking about. It looks shorter I was fighting the sun taking the picture. This Hiro is one of the best knives I've owned and I've owned many high end knives.


----------

